# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الجمعه 7 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباحكم رضا وطاعة للرحمن

صباح يفيض بالرحمة والغفران بفضل وبركات الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد


حالة الطقس لليوم . . .



 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الجمعة 07/02/1431  الموافق 22/01/2010


تتأثر مناطق شمال وأجزاء من وسط وشرق المملكة  بالعوالق الترابية والأتربة المثارة تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية، وتظهر تشكيلات من  السحب على أجزاء من شمال شرق ووسط المملكة في حين تكون ركامية رعدية مع فرصة لهطول  أمطار بمشيئة الله تعالى على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية ( الباحة ، عسير وجازان ).  وتزداد نسبة الرطوبة خلال الليل والصباح الباكر على شمال المملكة والمرتفعات  الجنوبية الغربية مع فرصة لتكون الضباب على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية.


البحر الأحمر :


الرياح السطحية: شمالية إلى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 40  كم/ساعة على الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط في حين تتحول إلى غربية على الجزء  الجنوبي.
ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.


الخليج العربي :


الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة تصل  سرعتها إلى أكثر من 40 كم/ساعة فترة الظهيرة.
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.


 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه  7 و 26 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 16 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 82 %

سرعة الرياح /  2 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  8 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القنصلية الامريكية بالظهران تزور فرع جمعية السرطان  السعودية بالقطيف



قام وفد أمريكي من قبل القنصلية الأمريكية بالظهران مؤخرا بأول زيارة له لمقر فرع  جمعية السرطان السعودية بالقطيف وذلك منذ افتتاحها قرابة الشهر ، 

وتناولت الزيارة سبل التعاون بين الجمعية والقنصلية  في المستقبل وكيفية اقامة أنشطة متعددة من خلال التنسيق والمتابعة بين الطرفين.

يذكر بان الجمعية ومع أول انطلاق منذ افتتاحها ،  حيث تسعى لتقديم خدماتها بشكل منظم وبخطة مدروسة لكي تكون السباقة في التواصل مع  مجتمعها عبر عدة قنوات محلية وخارجية.

وتهدف الجمعية للتوعية العامة بالصحة و الأمراض و  تنظيم حملات خيرية للتبرع بالدم و الفحص المبكر لأمراض السرطان و غيرها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تطوير «نصف القمر» يصطدم بـ «مخالفات»  الزوار... و«تمدد الاستثمارات»




بدأت أمانة المنطقة الشرقية، في تركيب مظلات وكبائن للزوار في شاطئ نصف القمر.  وتأتي هذه الخطوة ضمن مشاريع الأمانة لتطوير الشاطئ، التي أعلنت عنها في وقت سابق  بهدف «جذب الزوار من داخل المنطقة وخارجها، إلى الشاطئ، الذي يعتبر أحد أهم الوجهات  السياحية في الشرقية، لما يمتلكه من مقومات كبيرة».

ويستكمل هذا المشروع ما بدأته الأمانة من عمليات تطوير للشاطئ، التي تم من خلاله  تقسيمه إلى مربعات ومداخل، تضم الخدمات الرئيسة كافة التي يحتاجها الزائر، مثل:  دورات المياه، وخزانات للشرب، ومسطحات خضراء، وسفلتة شوارع، إضافة إلى إنارة الطرق  الداخلية، ووضع لوحات إرشادية».

وكشف أمين الشرقية المهندس ضيف الله العتيبي، أن هناك «مشروعاً لتطوير شاطئ نصف  القمر، وزيادة مساحته الحالية بنسبة 60 في المئة، وإنشاء مدن جديدة متكاملة، تلعب  دور المركز السياحي والترفيهي للمنطقة، مع مراعاة الاعتبارات والعوامل المؤثرة لرسم  الاستراتجيات والخطط المستقبلية لها على مدى30 سنة مقبلة في الشاطئ».

وأضاف العتيبي، أن «القطاع الخاص سيشارك في إنشاء مدينة مستقبلية سياحية  وترفيهية في منطقة العزيزية المجاورة لمدينة الخبر». وأشار إلى أن المشروع يتضمن  «استثمار الأطوال الموجودة على الواجهات البحرية، واستحداث شواطئ إضافية، من طريق  إنشاء بحيرات جديدة»، لافتاً إلى أن هذه البحيرات سيتم «تصميمها بحيث تضفي منظراً  جمالياً على الشاطئ».

بيد أن بعض زوار الشاطئ ذكروا أن هذه الكبائن «لا  تكفي»، وأنها بحاجة إلى زيادة أعدادها، نظراً إلى الإقبال «الكبير» عليها من الزوار  والمتنزهين، وبخاصة في أيام عطلات نهاية الأسبوع والإجازات الصيفية. وقال سالم علي:  «إن الكبائن الجديدة غير كافية لاستيعاب الأعداد الكبيرة من العائلات، التي تأتي  إلى الشاطئ من جميع محافظات المنطقة وخارجها، لقضاء يوم كامل في نصف القمر»، مشيراً  إلى أنه يضطر أحياناًً إلى «الانتظار لساعات طويلة لحجز كابينة، وقد أتخلى عن  الفكرة نهائياً، وأغادر الشاطئ»، مطالباً الأمانة بزيادتها وتوسعتها.

وأشار إبراهيم محمد، إلى أن الأمانة بدأت في عملية تطوير الشاطئ «بشكل مميز  وملفت، إلا أن بعض الزوار لم يستخدموا هذه الأماكن بشكل جيد»، لافتاً إلى أن الكثير  من الكبائن الجديدة «تعرضت إلى التخريب، من خلال تكسير الإنارة، والكتابة على  الجدران، وإتلاف أبواب ونوافذ دورات المياه، إضافة إلى إلقاء بقايا الأكل والمخلفات  في البحر وعلى الشاطئ، ما قد يؤدي إلى حدوث تلوث وتشويه الواجهة البحرية».

وعلى رغم المشاريع الكبيرة التي أعلنت عنها أمانة الشرقية، لإنشاء مدن سياحية  وترفيهية، واستثمارات كبيرة بعشرات الملايين من الريالات، إلا أن الكثير من الزوار  أبدوا اندهاشهم من تحويل أراضي كبيرة بمساحات شاسعة إلى فلل وشاليهات ومنتجعات  خاصة، إضافة إلى شراء أو تأجير بعض الشركات الكبيرة أراضٍ ضخمة، وتحويلها إلى  منتجعات استثمارية للإيجار اليومي. وتتجاوز قيمة استئجارها في الليلة الواحدة 1500  ريال، ولا يستطيع ذوي الدخل المحدود دفع تلك المبالغ الكبيرة، ما قد يوثر على  موازنتهم الشهرية.

وطالبوا الأمانة بضرورة «الحد من هذه الظاهرة، لضمان توفير مساحات إضافية لإنشاء  المزيد من المشاريع الحيوية على الشاطئ، التي توفر مكاناً مريحاً ومتنفساً  للزائرين، من دون دفع أي مبالغ إضافية». وأشاروا إلى ضرورة «تكثيف عمال الصيانة  ودوريات الأمانة، وفرض غرامات على المخربين، للحد من عمليات التشويه لهذه المنشآت،  التي تكلف مبالغ طائلة في صيانتها وإعادتها إلى وضعها السابق».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«حاضنتان» لتأهيل 18 حرفياً على صناعة  «البشوت» و«الخزف»




يستقبل المشروع الوطني لتنمية الموارد البشرية السياحية (تكامل) التابع للهيئة  العامة للسياحة والآثار، غداً 18 حرفياً في محافظة الأحساء، لإطلاق حاضنتي أعمال،  لثمانية في حرفة «البشوت»، ومثلهم للخزف. وقال المدير العام لمشروع «تكامل» الدكتور  عبدالله الوشيل: «إن الهيئة سعت ضمن برنامج الاستثمار في تنمية وتطوير الموارد  البشرية السياحية، إلى دعم الحرفيين الذين برزوا في البرامج التدريبية السابقة،  التي أقامتها الهيئة العام الماضي، وتهيئة السبل كافة لهم، للانطلاق إلى عالم  المشاريع التجارية في مجال الحرف والصناعات التقليدية».

وأوضح أن «الحاضنتين ستستمران لمدة ثلاثة أشهر، وهي مدة كافية لتهيئة الحرفيين  بشكل علمي لسوق العمل، وإكسابهم مهارات الإدارة للمشاريع من النواحي المالية  والإدارية، إضافة إلى تأهيلهم للعمل الاحترافي على المنتجات، التي عملوا عليها خلال  فترة التدريب، ليدخلوا بعد ذلك إلى سوق العمل، وقد تمكنوا من إتقان المنتج، وهم  جاهزون لبدء مشاريعهم الصغيرة، من خلال الإنتاج من المنزل، ومساعدتهم في إيجاد  منافذ بيع، أو من خلال الإنتاج والبيع مباشرة للعملاء». وأوضح الوشيل، أن «توجيهات  رئيس الهيئة تقضي بأن لا يقف دور الهيئة عند هذا الحد، بل يتجاوزه إلى مساعدة  الحرفيين بعد انتهائهم من حاضنة الأعمال بنجاح، على الحصول على قروض ميسرة من جهات  داعمة، بعد تقديم دراسات الجدوى لمشاريعهم الناشئة، وكذلك عرض منتجاتهم في مواقع  التسويق، التي تعمل عليها الهيئة مع الشركاء في القطاع الخاص». وعبر عن شكره «لجميع  من ساهم في الإعداد لإقامة هذه البرامج والحاضنات»، مشيراً إلى أن مسؤولي جهاز  السياحة في الأحساء ومسؤولي مركز النخلة للصناعات الحرفية، «بذلوا جهوداً كبيرة في  تنظيم وعقد هذه الحاضنات».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إحباط تهريب 7500 طلقة «شوزن» في منفذ  الرقعي




تمكن رجال الجمارك في منفذ الرقعي على الحدود السعودية – الكويتية، من ضبط 7500  طلقة «شوزن» مخبأة في صناديق موضوعة على المرتبة الخلفـية، ومـغطـاة ببطانية، في  إحدى السيارات الـقـادمـة إلى الجمرك. 

وقال المدير العام لجمرك الرقعي عبد العزيز النعيمة: «إن المراقب الجمركي اشتبه  في وضع الصناديق الموضوعة في المرتبة الخلفية في إحدى السيارات، وبإجراء التفتيش  الدقيق، عثر على 7500 طلقة شوزن، وجدت داخل 30 صندوقاً، كل واحد منها يحوي 250  طلقة». يُشار إلى أن منفذي الرقعي والخفجي شهدا خلال السنوات الأربع الماضية، تنامي  عمليات إحباط دخول طلقات «الشوزن»، التي تستخدم في صيد الطيور والحيوانات، إذ يعمد  المهربون إلى جلبها من الكويت، وبيعها لهواة الصيد، الذي يقبلون عليها، بسبب رخص  أسعارها مقارنة بأسعار الطلقات في السوق السعودية الرسمية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«مجهولون» يهشمون زجاج سيارة وكيل  مدرسة





هشم مجهولون صباح أول من أمس، سيارة وكيل إحدى مدارس الثانوية في محافظة حفر  الباطن، الذي تفاجأ أثناء اليوم الدراسي، بتكسير الزجاج الخلفي لسيارته، وهي من نوع  «لومينا» موديل 2007. واستغرب وكيل المدرسة من قيام طلاب أو مجهولين بتكسير وتهشيم  السيارة، ومحاولة سرقة محتويات وأغراض داخلها. وقال: «لم أفقد أغراضاً شخصية من  السيارة، ولكن لحقت بالزجاج الخلفي أضرار كبيرة».

وتقدم وكيل المدرسة ببلاغ إلى شرطة حفر الباطن، عن الواقعة، لتسجيلها والبحث عن  الجناة وتطبيق العقوبات عليهم. يُشار إلى أن حوادث الاعتداء على الطاقم التعليمي  أخذت خلال الفترة الماضية، أشكالاً وصوراً عدة، وتتزايد في مثل هذا الوقت من كل  عام، مع قرب فترة الاختبارات، وتتواصل حتى ظهور النتائج. وتتنوع صور الاعتداء من  تهشيم زجاج السيارات، إلى إحداث تلفيات في هيكلها من طريق خدشه. وقد يتطور الأمر  إلى اعتداء شخصي على أعضاء هيئة التدريس، في ظل ما يعتبره أحد المعلمين، «ضعف  الحماية للمعلمين، وغياب العقاب عن العابثين».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«جازان»: نفوق مواشٍ... والأسباب  «مجهولة»




تسود حال من القلق مربي الماشية في منطقة جازان عقب نفوق مفاجئ لعشرات رؤوس  الماشية خصوصاً الصغيرة منها من دون مقدرتهم على تحديد الأسباب، في الوقت الذي أكدت  إدارة الثروة الحيوانية في المنطقة أنها ستعاين الحيوانات النافقة لإيجاد العلاج  المناسب.

وكثرت حالات النفوق في محافظات وادي جازان والدرب وفرسان. وأشار أحد مربي  الماشية  إلى أن بعض رؤوس الماشية تصاب بقشعريرة وتمتنع عن الأكل  والشرب حتى تموت، والبعض الآخر تموت فجأة من دون أعراض، داعياً وزارة الزراعة إلى  إيجاد حلول قبل أن يفتك المرض بمواشيه كلها. 

وقالت مربية الماشية ح.ع التي تبلغ من العمر 70 عاماً  إنها تربي  الضأن الذي يعد مصدر رزقها منذ وقت طويل، وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي تشاهد نفوقاً  لها بهذه الطريقة.

وأضافت أنها فوجئت قبل 3 أيام بنفوق رأسين من الضأن ثم تزايدت أعداد الوفيات  لتصبح 9 حتى يوم أمس.واستبعد علي احمد الذي يملك مزرعة لتربية الماشية وجود أي سموم  في الأعلاف، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يستخدم الرش بالمبيدات في مزرعته نهائياً. ولفت إلى  أنه لم يصدق في بداية الأمر نفوق عدد كبير من رؤوس الماشية لديه مرة واحدة حتى  شاهدها بعينيه. وتابع: «حضر طبيب بيطري وعاين بعض الرؤوس المريضة وصرف لنا أدوية  وشـرح لنا كيفية الاستعمال إلا أن الدواء كان بلا جدوى إذ نفقت رأسان ثم توالى  نفوقها إلى اليوم من دون أن نجد حلاً لمعاناتنا.

من جهته، وعد مدير الثروة الحيوانية في منطقة جازان الدكتور الفضل زكري بإرسال  بيطريين لمعاينة الضأن النافقة وإيجاد العلاج المناسب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هاكرز "محترف" يخترق ملتقى المعلمين والمعلمات في السعودية ويهدد بإختراق موقع  وزارة التربية والتعليم السعودية والتلاعب في بيانات نقل المعلمين والمعلمات



اخترق هاكر سعودي صباح يوم أمس ملتقى معلمي ومعلمات السعودية "وكتب عبارة (اختراق  مؤقت ووجه رسالة للمعلمين والمعلمات وللوزارة) وأضاف "أن نظام الحماية تم اختراقه  منذ فترة وأن لدية القدرة على اختراق موقع الوزارة والتلاعب في بيانات نقل المعلمين  لهذه السنه وذكر إلى أن نظام الحماية الإلكترونية في وزارة التربية والتعليم  السعودية منفذ من قبل مبرمجين من دولة عربية في إشارة منه إلى ضعف نظام الحماية في  الموقع مما اعتبره البعض تهديد مبطن للوزارة من الإختراق والتلاعب في حركة نقل  المعلمين الخارجية لهذه السنه.وذكر البعض من متابعي الملتقى أن احتمالية أن يكون  المخترق معلم سعودي "غاضب " واردة .
وارجعت هذه الحادثة إلى الذاكرة ماحدث  سابقاً من اختراق لصحيفة الوطن السعودية حيث قام هاكر يشتبه بانه سعودي باختراق  الموقع ووضع صورة الشيخ الشثري كتعبير رافض على اسلوب صحيفة الوطن .
وقد دعى بعض  الخبراء السعوديين في مناسبات عديدة إلى محاولة استقطاب هكذا كفاءة لأستثمارها  وتطويرها التطوير المطلوب لتخدم الوطن علماً أن هناك فتاوى سعودية افتت بحرمة  الإختراق وانه تعدي على الأخرين وأن وزارة الداخلية تعتبر الإختراق جريمة يعاقب  عليها القانون وان هناك عقوبات ينص عليها النظام لمثل هذه الحالات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و  .. باحث سعودي يحذر الفتيات السعوديات من وضع صورهن على الفيس بوك



وجه الدكتور جمال مختار الباحث السعودي في علوم الإنترنت تحذيرات شديدة الى الفتيات  السعوديات من وضع صورهن على موقع «الفيس بوك» الاجتماعي على شبكة الانترنت، الذي  أكد أنه يحتفظ بكل ما جرت فيه من مناقشات ومما حُمل من صور، حتى وإن قاموا بمسحها.  


وتحدث الباحث في علوم الانترنت الدكتور جمال مختار، في تصريح نشرته  وكالة الأنباء السعودية الرسمية ,إن إدارة الموقع اعترفت مؤخرا باحتفاظها بكل ما  يكتب فيه وما وضع فيه من صور وتقوم ببيع أية صورة أو أي حديث كتبه صاحبه لجهات  معينة تطلب ذلك وبأسعار باهظة وهذا ما جعل مارك كربيرغ، مخترع الموقع من ضمن أثرياء  العالم في سنوات قليلة. 


ويعتبر «الفيس بوك» من المواقع الشهيرة في مجال  الإنترنت مع ما يحمله من إيجابيات وسلبيات. وقال مختار إن المشتركين في هذا الموقع  يعتقدون أن الموقع «آمن ويتمادون في علاقاتهم وأحاديثهم بدون قيود»، محذرا الشباب  من ذلك.ونصح المشتركين أن يكونوا بخلاء جدا في أية معلومة يقدمونها لأي صديق على  هذا الموقع. 


وأضاف أكثر من 70 مليون شخص من العالم العربي اشتركوا في  تداول صورهم وأفكارهم ونقاشاتهم بلا حدود وبثقة مفرطة من خلال موقع «الفيس بوك»  الذي أطلق في الرابع من فبراير 2004 يتبع شركة خاصة تحمل الاسم نفسه «الفيس بوك».  


وبحسب إدارة «الفيس بوك»، فإن نسبة الإناث من المشتركين في العالم  العربي بلغت 65%، أي أكثر من نسبة الذكور، وذلك بدون عدد المشتركين من دول العالم  الأخرى.وكان كربيرغ أسس الموقع حين كان طالبا في جامعة هارفارد، وكان في البداية  مخصصا فقط للطلبة في الجامعة العريقة، لكن تم توسعته لاحقا ليسمح لطلبة الجامعات  بشكل عام بالاشتراك في الموقع ومن ثم تم توسعته ليشمل طلبة المدارس الثانوية وأي  شخص يتجاوز عمره 13 سنة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*إحباط محاولة لتهريب فتاة في صندوق سيارة 
*




في حالة نادرة اكتشفت عناصر من مركز الخاصرة لأمن الطرق محاولة مواطن لتهريب فتاة  عمرها 20 سنة، من خلال وضعها بحقيبة في صندوق سيارته. وتعود التفاصيل إلى مساء أمس  حينما أراد المواطن تجاوز نقطة تفتيش دائمة لأمن الطرق في مركز الخاصرة على طريق  الطائف - الرياض، وبسؤاله عن هويته وأوراقه بشكل روتيني بدا واضحا أنه مرتبك ويخفي  شيئا. عندها أنزلوه من سيارته وأخضعوه للتفتيش الشخصي، ثم قامت عناصر أمن الطرق  بتفتيش سيارته، وكانت دهشتهم كبيرة عندما فتحوا الشنطة الملقاة في صندوق السيارة،  وظهرت لهم فتاة عشرينية ترتدي بنطلون جينز وقميصا أحمر. واتضح أن محاولة التهريب  جرت باتفاق بين الطرفين(الشاب والفتاة)،وكانا في طريقهما إلى الرياض. وأوقف الاثنان  لدى شرطة الخاصرة والتحقيق معهما جار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سرقوا سيارة وافد من السليمانية وأحدهم استدرج قاصرا من  ملعب

dna يكشف هوية 4 جناة خطفوا طفلاً وفعلوا به الفاحشة في  الرياض


أوقعت شرطة مدينة الرياض من خلال خطة ميدانية معدة مسبقاً بأربعة جناة سرقوا سيارة  واستخدموها في جريمة اختطاف واعتداء على قاصر. 
وذكر بيان صادر عن شرطة مدينة الرياض، أن مواطناً  في العقد السادس من عمره  تقدم بشكوى إلى مركز شرطة السويدي وشبرا، مشيراً إلى تورط ثلاثة أشخاص في اختطاف  ابنه الحدث والبالغ من العمر 12 عاماً أثناء ذهابه إلى المسجد لأداء صلاة العشاء  بحي سلطانة.

وأضاف البيان أن الجناة استخدموا في جريمتهم سيارة فورد فوكس لونها أبيض، كما  أنهم اتجهوا بالطفل إلى منطقة مهجورة وتناوبوا على فعل الفاحشة به داخل السيارة، ثم  تركوه وفروا إلى جهة غير معلومة.

وأشار البيان إلى أنه "في بلاغ آخر لدى مركز شرطة السليمانية تقدم به وافد  مصري 26 سنة عن سرقة سيارته الفورد موديل 2003 وذلك من قبل شخصين تنطبق عليهما  أوصاف اثنين من المتورطين في خطف الطفل، وذلك أثناء وقوفها أمام أحد المحال  التجارية في حي السليمانية".

 وأكد البيان أن فرق البحث الميداني استطاعت التوصل للسيارة في وقت قياسي وعثر  بداخلها على ملابس تعود للجناة حيث تم تحويلها للمختبر الجنائي، الذي تمكن من  الحصول على dna  الخاص بالجناة"  .

وأضاف البيان " وحدة البحث والتحري في مركز شرطة السويدي وشبرا أعدت خطة  ميدانية للبحث عن الجناة في أوساط المشبوهين وأرباب السوابق، أسفرت عن تركز الشهبة  في أربعة أشخاص أعمارهم تراوح بين العقدين الثاني والثالث تم القبض عليهم وبعثهم  إلى إدارة الأدلة الجنائية لأخذ عينات من دم كل منهم وفحصها عن طريق اختبارات الحمض  النووي الوراثي dna ومطابقتها بالآثار المرفوعة من السيارة الفورد، فتبين تطابق  الأنماط الوراثية لعينة الدم المأخوذة من أحدهم بالأنماط الوراثية للعينة المرفوعة  من داخل السيارة".

وأشار البيان إلى أن التحقيقات المكثفة الموسعة معه قادت إلى اعترافه بقيامه  بسرقة السيارة الفورد من حي السليمانية أثناء وقوفها وهي في حالة تشغيل، وأنه إتجه  بها إلى حي السويدي لغرض خطف وسرقة حقائب النساء اليدوية".

وذكر البيان أن المتهم اعترف بأنه شاهد مجموعة من الأحداث يلعبون الكرة بحي  السويدي وقام باستدراج أحدهم وأركبه معه في السيارة المسروقة بالقوة والإتجاه به  إلى مكان مظلم بوادي الجرادية وفعل فاحشة اللواط به عدة مرات، وصدق اعترافه بذلك  شرعاً.

 ونوه البيان إلى أن التحقيقات لا تزال جارية معه ومع بقية زملائه للكشف عن  المزيد من القضايا والجرائم التي قاموا بارتكابها، ولتحديد أدوارهم فيها، وسيحالون  إلى القضاء حال انتهاء الإجراءات النظامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*حرس الحدود ينتشل أربعة غرقا بشاطئ العقيق* 





عادة ما تمتزج رياضة السباحة بالخطر ،فيجب على كل من يعشق هذه الرياضة أن يتوخى  الحظر من الأحوال الجوية الغير مواتية ،كذلك إتقان فنون السباحة جيداً ،كما يجب  اختيار الوقت الملائم لممارسه هذه الرياضة ،فقد لقي شابان مصرعهما أمس فيما أصيب  آخران بعد تعرضهم للغرق في شاطئ الشقيق وكانت قيادة حرس الحدود تلقت في الواحدة  منتصف الليل بلاغاً حول تعرض أربعة شباب للغرق أثناء ممارسة السباحة وعلى الفور  باشرت قوارب دوريات حرس الحدود البحث عن الغرقى حيث تم إنقاذ اثنين، وقد تم نقلهم  الى مستشفى الدرب العام. هذا وقد أفاد مدير مستشفى الدرب العام الأستاذ علي ابو  شقارة الذي أن المستشفى وصلت إليه أربع حالات غرق في وقت متأخر من فجر أمس الثلاثاء  منها حالتا وفاة لشابين في العشرينيات من محافظة خميس مشيط، وحالتان كان وضعهما  مستقرا وتم الكشف على الحالتين بعد الاطمئنان على صحتهما ومن ثم إخراجهما من  المستشفى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

( ساكتون ) تتسبب في مقتل شاب في الطائف

لقي شاب في العقد الثاني من العمر أمس مصرعه؛ إثر إصابته بطلق ناري خاطئ من شاب آخر  أثناء نزهة مع بعضهما البعض جنوب الطائف ..والشابان كانا ضمن مجموعة في نزهة بأحد  المواقع جنوب الطائف، فأطلق أحدهما النار بالخطأ من بندقية من نوع ( ساكتون ) لتصيب  الشاب الآخر في رأسه، وتم نقله على الفور إلى مستشفى الملك فيصل بالطائف إلا أنه  فارق الحياة ..وأكد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة محافظة الطائف الرائد تركي الشهري أكد أن  إجراءات التحقيق لا تزال جارية حول الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آثار الكي  وإطفاء السجائر على جسد وجدان

والد يتفنن في تعذيب ابنته اقتصاصا من طليقته



أحالت دائرة النفس بهيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام في مكة المكرمة ملف الطفلة  السعودية "وجدان - 12عاما" إلى  المحكمة الشرعية للنظر في ما وقع عليها من عنف أسري  على يد والدها .  الطفلة تسكن مع والدها ( 53 سنة-  متقاعد" والذي انفصل  عن والدتها , وأنه دائم  الاعتداء عليها بالضرب والعنف , كيدا في والدتها , فيما منعها من مواصلة دراستها.  وأثبتت التحقيقات أن الطفلة تعرضت للكي في يديها ورجليها بمكواة الملابس ,وإطفاء  السيجار في أنحاء متفرقة من جسمها, وأن والدتها عندما علمت بما تتعرض له ابنتها   قامت بتقديم شكوى رسميه لمركز شرطه الكعكية , وإتهمت فيه طليقها بتعذيب ابنتهما  .

وباشرت فرقة البحث تحقيقاتها في القضية , حيث قامت بزيارة لمنزل الأب ومشاهدة  الطفلة على الطبيعة, وما لحق بها من إصابات وأثار تعذيب , وألقي القبض على الأب .   وأثبتت التحقيقات أن الزوجة الثانية ليس لها دخل بالقضية باعتراف  الطفلة التي  سلمت لوالدتها , فيما تم التحفظ على الأب وإحالته لهيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام  دائرة الاعتداء على النفس بحكم الإختصاص , لإستكمال التحقيقات معه . 


 :huh:  نُزعت الرحمة من قلبه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«إرادة» تنفيذ 10 مشاريع لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بالجبيل





أوضح نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية الخيرية لذوي الاحتياجات  الخاصة بالجبيل الصناعية (إرادة) سامي بن عبدالعزيز الصويغ بأن الجمعية تعمل على  جمع 12 مليون ريال وهو ما تبقى لإنشاء الوقف الخيري للجمعية في الجبيل بتكلفة 42  مليون ريال. مشيراً إلى أن المشروع يعد تنموياً و سيحقق عوائد جمة لدعم ميزانية  الجمعية واعتمادها على مواردها ذاتياً. مضيفاً :بأن الجمعية تعكف حالياً وبتسهيلات  و دعم كبير من الهيئة الملكية للجبيل و ينبع و بتوجيه مباشر من صاحب السمو الأمير  سعود بن عبد الله بن ثنيان رئيس الهيئة الملكية للجبيل و ينبع لتنفيذ الخطة  الإستراتيجية الشاملة لمواجهة مشكلة الإعاقة بالجبيل حتى عام 2020 م والمشتملة على  تأسيس منظومة متكاملة من الخدمات التي تغطي احتياجات كافة فئات ذوي الاحتياجات  الخاصة بالمحافظة ،حيث تهدف الخطة إلى إقامة ما يقارب 10 مشاريع كبيرة لخدمة الفئات  الخاصة ولكافة الفئات العمرية.
وأوضح الصويغ لـ (اليوم) بأن الجمعية استطاعت  تحقيق خدمات عديدة وتنفيذ برامج وأنشطة متنوعة في مجال التدريب والتأهيل والعلاج  التشخيصي لكافة الحالات ، وكذلك الدمج ضمن رياض الأطفال والمدارس والمجتمع المحلي ،  والهدف هنا أن يكون الاهتمام شاملاً لكل الجوانب التي تصنع مستقبلاً وأملاً وتعطي  نقطة تحول واضحة في حياة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ، وقد قدمت الجمعية منذ بداية  التشغيل عام 2002م خدماتها لعدد 479 طفلا ما بين برامج منتظمة وجلسات فردية  واستشارات وتشخيص لكافة الحالات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المدينة المنورة .. خطة لتطوير المناطق العشوائية


حددت أمانة المدينة المنورة مساحة المناطق العشوائية التي تمثل نحو 42 بالمائة من  مساحة الكتلة العمرانية الحالية للمنطقة وتم وضع خطة لتطوير 28 منطقة عشوائية تقدر  مساحتها بنحو 2844 هكتارا وتم البدء في تنفيذ الخطة من قبل وكالة المشاريع والتعمير  للقضاء على هذه العشوائيات التي برزت لعدة عوامل من أهمها زيادة أعداد السكان في ظل  ارتفاع معدلات الهجرة من القرى وزيادة عدد الحجاج والزوار والامتداد العشوائي دون  ضوابط عمرانية وأنظمة بناء محددة وعدم وجود مخططات منظمة أو تصور تخطيطي شامل  للمنطقة مما أدى إلى نقص الخدمات والمرافق وصعوبة تأمينها بالإضافة إلى امتداد  العشوائيات التي ترتكز في المنطقة الواقعة ما بين الدائري الأول والثاني إذ تفتقر  تلك المنطقة إلى التنسيق المعماري مع غياب النمو العمراني للواجهات وضعف مستوى  الصيانة وتهالك الهيكل العمراني.
جاء ذلك خلال التقرير السنوي الذي أصدرته أمانة  منطقة المدينة المنورة مؤخراً الذي أشار إلى أن أبرز مشاكل العشوائيات تأثيرها  سلبيا على الوضع الاجتماعي والاقتصادي وغياب الخدمات العامة بها وعدم توافر شروط  الصحة والسلامة لغياب التخطيط السليم ولا توجد أرض فضاء لبناء الخدمات الأساسية  والمرافق العامة والارتفاع الكبير في تكلفة توصيل شبكات المرافق لعدم وجود شبكة طرق  وتدهور تجهيز الشوارع والطرق وعدم ملاءمتها لمتطلبات الحركة المرورية كما تم إجراء  عدة دراسات عن العشوائيات سابقا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رشقت سيارتهم بالحجارة وكسرت نظارة أحدهم
فتاة في مكه تتهجم على افراد من الهيئه  :bigsmile: 


ألقت الدوريات الأمنية بمكة المكرمة فجر أمس الخميس القبض على فتاة سعودية تبلغ من  العمر 23 عاما لتهجمها على رجال الهيئة ورشق سيارتهم بالفوارغ ومن ثم تمزيق ثيابهم  وكسر نظارة احدهم والتلفظ عليهم ومقاومة رجل الأمن المرافق لهم وذلك لنصحها بالستر  ومغادرة الشارع لمنزلها. 
 
وفي التفاصيل أن دورية هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر كانت تقوم بعملها  المعتاد وأثناء مرورها في شارع المنصور رصدت توقف مجموعة من سيارات الشباب في  محاولة منهم لإركاب فتاة كانت على الرصيف في ملابس غير محتشمة وفاضحة.




وعند توقف رجال الهيئة بجوار الفتاة بعد هروب الشبان بهدف تقديم النصيحة لها  خوفا عليها, لم تعر ذلك اهتماما وتلفظت على رجال الحسبة عندها تحركت دورية الهيئة  وتركتها, إلا أنها عملت على مراقبتها حتى تصل لمنزله.



في هذه الأثناء رصد رجال الهيئة سيارة بها شابين كانت الفتاة على موعد معهما  فاستقلت السيارة , إلا أنهما أنزلوها بعد أن أدركا أن الهيئة رصدتهم وحاول رجال  الهيئة منع الفتاة من إحداث الفوضى بالشارع بتجمع عدد كبير من سيارات الشبان  المعاكسين حولها عندها قامت الفتاة برشق دوريه الهيئة بالفوارغ والتلفظ عليهم  .




وعندما حاول رجل الأمن القبض عليها قاومته بشدة وأصابته بعدة جروح في وجهه  ويديه وقذفت رجال الهيئة بالحجارة مما تسبب في كسر نظارة احدهم وأثناء الإمساك بها  قامت بتمزيق ثوب احدهم , وباشرت الدوريات الأمنية وبالتعاون مع رجال الهيئة القبض  عليها وتولى مركز شرطة المنصور التحقيق في القضية , حيث جري إحالة الفتاة إلى دار  الفتيات لحين عرضها علي هيئه التحقيق والادعاء العام يوم غد السبت بحكم الاختصاص  .
ضربته ومزقت ثيابه وكسرت نظارته حشى هذي موبنت .. بصراحه هالخرطه قووويه

 :noworry:  مؤكد لاتخلو الحدوته من أكاذيب الهيئه المعتاده  ( هوايتهم التأليف لتمجيد انفسهم أو للخروج من ورطه )

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في فلوريدا.. وضع مواطن تحت المراقبة بسبب سلاح أبيض




أصدرت محكمة تامبا في ولاية فلوريدا حكماً على طالب سعودي (24 عاماً) بوضعه تحت  المراقبة الدقيقة لمدة عام، مع وقف التنفيذ، بحيث يمكن للقاضي إصدار أمر بوضعه في  السجن لإكمال العقوبة هناك في حال لم يثبت حسن سلوكه، وذلك لإدانته بمحاولة إدخال  سكين من الحجم الكبير على متن طائرة أمريكية .

وسمح القاضي باحتساب فترة  محاكمة الطالب السعودي (ر.ع .س ) والتي استمرت لنحو ثلاثة أشهر من ضمن إجمالي مدة  العقوبة، وبذلك يقضي المتهم 9 أشهر من العقوبة ليتم بعدها رفع المراقبة عنه، وفي  حال كانت التقارير المرفوعة عنه غير جيدة سيتم إعادته للسجن لقضاء عقوبته هناك  .
وتشير المعلومات إلى أن المتهم يدرس في جامعة تامبا، إلا أنه فشل في الحصول  على علامات جيدة تسمح له بإكمال تعليمه هناك، ففضل السفر إلى بورتلاند بولاية  أوريغون حيث تقيم شقيقته وشقيقه اللذان يدرسان القانون، وذلك لمساعدته في الحصول  على قبول في إحدى جامعات بورتلاند لدراسة القانون، إلا أنه تم القبض عليه وهو يحاول  الصعود على متن طائرة أمريكية وفي حقيبته اليدوية التي كان ينوي إدخالها لمتن  الطائرة سكين من الحجم الكبير .

وتشير التقارير إلى أن الطالب يعاني من تشتت  الإنتباه، وفي اليوم الذي تم القبض عليه توقف عن تناول علاجاته، ما تسبب له في تشتت  انتباهه وسبب له بعض الاضطرابات في النشاط ، وهو ما أكده محاميه ديفيد وينشتاين  .

وأوضح محاميه أن موكله حالياً حصل مع بداية العام الجاري على قبول في  جامعة بورتلاند الحكومية، حيث بدأ التحضير لدرجة البكالوريوس في العلاقات الدولية ،  بعد أن تم تجديد تأشيرته كطالب بسبب إنتهائها في وقت سابق .

والله عقل  :noworry:  اللحين انت بتسافر ليش تاخذ معاك سكين
أخاف بس احد قايل له انو سعر السكاكين بيرتفع
أو الولايه اللي رايحها مافيها اسم السكين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه  10 و 12 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /  19 مئويه

نسية الرطوبه /  88 %

سرعة الرياح /  3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  4 كم



إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 2 و 23 دقيقه /ظهرا ًً:

درجة الحراره / 24 مئويه

نسية الرطوبه / 49 %

سرعة الرياح / 6 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 8 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشؤون الصحية في المدينة تغلق مشفى وظّف خادمة كممرضة



أغلقت الشؤون الصحية في المدينة المنورة ممثلة في لجنة المخالفات الطبية أكبر  مستشفى خاص في غرب المدينة بعد ضبط مخالفات على المستشفى، تتضمن تشغيل خادمة منزلية  ومرافقة لابنها كممرضات في المستشفى وكوادر طبية تعمل دون ترخيص من الشؤون الصحية،  إضافة إلى قلة الاستشاريين في المستشفى وكوادر طبية من أطباء وممرضات على غير كفالة  المستشفى، وطال الإغلاق أكثر من سبع عيادات من مجمل العيادات الطبية في المستشفى  وقسم الحضانة وتغريمه ربع مليون، مع تشكيل لجنة من إمارة المدينة للنظر في مخالفات  المستشفى الخاص. وأوضحت «العلاقات والإعلام الصحي» في «الشؤون الصحية» في بيان صدر  لها أن الدكتور خالد ياسين مدير عام «الشؤون الصحية» في منطقة المدينة المنورة  اعتمد قرار لجنة مخالفات المؤسسات الطبية المتضمن إغلاق قسمي العيادات وقسم الحضانة  تحفظياً بأحد المستشفيات الكبرى الخاصة في المدينة المنورة وتغريمه مبلغ 260 ألف  ريال، وذلك لوجود بعض المخالفات، منها وجود كوادر صحية تزاول المهنة دون ترخيص أو  ترخيص منته، وكذلك نقص في التجهيزات وعدم توافر الأدوية الإسعافية وملاحظات على  التعقيم ومكافحة العدوى ومزاولة النشاط بالموافقة المبدئية، وكذلك نقص في الكوادر  الطبية. وبين ياسين أن على جميع القطاعات الصحية الخاصة التقيد بالأنظمة المعمول  بها في وزارة الصحة، وأكد أن من يخالف ذلك سيطبق بحقه نظام المخالفات الطبية، مضيفا  أن الجولات التي قامت بها إدارته شملت عديدا من المجمعات الطبية مشيرا إلى أنه لن  يتم التهاون مع أي منشأة لا تحرص على تطبيق الأنظمة والتعليمات التي أقرتها  الوزارة».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

"دائرة "العرض" تبدأ غدا التحقيق في القضية

شاب يخطف ويغتصب فتاة موريتانية في سيارته


تبدأ دائرة العرض والأخلاق في هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام في مكة المكرمة يوم غد  السبت التحقيق في قضية اغتصاب شاب في العقد الثالث من العمر لفتاة موريتانية  الجنسية (23 سنة) في حي النزهة أمس الخميس. 

وكانت الفتاة أبلغت الدوريات عن  تعرضها للخطف والاغتصاب من قبل الشاب ، حيث تمت إحالتها إلى مركز شرطه المنصور،  وأفادت في التحقيق بأنها استوقفت سيارة خاصة في شارع الستين لنقلها إلى منزلها مساء  الأربعاء الماضي، وأثناء السير في الطريق كان الشاب يتحرش بها لفظيا، فيما لم ترد  عليه الفتاة خوفا من ردة فعله، ومحاوله مجاراته حتى تصل لمنزلها.

 وقالت إنه  قام بالدخول في أحد الشوارع الفرعية من شارع النزهة العام، حيث كان الشارع خاليا،  وقام باغتصابها في المقعد الخلفي، وقام بضربها وتمزيق ملابسها.

وقادت  المعلومات والأوصاف التي ذكرتها الفتاة للمحققين إلى تحديد الحي الذي يقطنه الشاب ،  وقبض عليه صباح أمس الخميس، فيما تم الكشف على الفتاة في مستشفى النساء والولادة  وتم التأكد من عملية الاغتصاب، وجري إحالة ملف القضية إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء  العام بحكم الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تعديلات مرتقبة : زواج السعودي من أجنبية لن يكون الا لشاغلي المراتب الممتازة  والـ15 و الـ14 والوزراء والقضاة وموظفي الخارجية الدبلوماسيين والإداريين




سمحت التعديلات المقترحة من قبل وزارة الداخلية وهيئة الخبراء السعودية على مشروع  تنظيم زواج المواطن بغير سعودية، وكذلك المواطنة بغير سعودي للوزراء ومن في مرتبتهم  وشاغلي المرتبة الممتازة، والمرتبتين الخامسة عشرة والرابعة عشرة وأعضاء السلك  القضائي وموظفي وزارة الخارجية الدبلوماسيين والإداريين. 


كما سمحت  التعديلات، التي نشرتهااحد الصحف المحليه  الزواج للسعودي من أجنبية والعكس لموظفي  الديوان الملكي وديوان ولي العهد ومجلس الوزراء ومجلس الشورى والمراسم الملكية  ومجلس الأمن الوطني وأعضاء مجلس الشورى خلال فترة عضويتهم وأعضاء المجالس والهيئات  التي يرأسها الملك أو ولي العهد وكذلك منسوبي وزارة الدفاع والطيران ووزارة  الداخلية والحرس الوطني والحرس الملكي والمؤسسة العامة للصناعات الحربية سواء  أكانوا من العسكريين أو المدنيين . 


إضافة إلى أعضاء هيئة التحقيق  والادعاء العام وموظفي الجمارك وجميع الطلاب الذين يدرسون في الخارج المبتعثين من  قبل الحكومة. واشترط أن يكون الزواج متوافقاً مع الضوابط الشرعية، وأن يكون غير  السعودي وغير السعودية الراغبين في الزواج بالسعوديين خاليين من الأمراض المانعة من  الزواج، وأن لا يكونا من غير المرغوب فيهم في المملكة. 


وأسند التنظيم  الجديد المحاكم المختصة في المملكة مهمة توثيق أو عقد أي زواج سعودي بغير سعودية أو  العكس على أن تتولى الممثليات السعودية في الخارج هذا الاختصاص قبل توثيق عقد  الزواج إذا كان عقد الزواج سيكون في الخارج.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بحجة منعها من الأكل وتعرضها للضرب
 تتكشف حقائق الخادمة الأسيوية اللتي قتلت كفيلتها بساطور



تكشفت خيوط الجريمة التي أقدمت عليها الخادمة الآسيوية موريتا (42 عاما) بقتلها  عجوزا في الرابعة والستين من عمرها في مكة المكرمة الأسبوع الماضي، بعد أن سددت لها  بساطور حاد وسكين ضربات وطعنات قاتلة في رأسها ورقبتها والترقوة أعلى الكتف الأيمن  واليد أثناء أدائها صلاة الضحى في منزلها في مخطط الخالدية. القضية التي هزت  العاصمة المقدسة والرأي العام ستنظرها المحكمة العامة الأسبوع المقبل، بعد أن مثلت  الجانية جريمتها أمام محققي هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام. وبدأت تفاصيل الجريمة  تتضح حينما خرجت الخادمة القاتلة من منزل في حي الخالدية، ووقفت على الطريق تلح على  سيارة «خصوصي» بالتوقف، وطلبت من السائق إيصالها على وجه السرعة إلى حي المنصور،  وأثناء السير في طريقه لاحظ عليها الارتباك، فأدرك أنها تخفي شيئا لا يمكن كشفه إلا  عن طريق الجهات الأمنية، فسلمها إلى شرطة المنصور التي تولت التحقيق معها، لتتكشف  جريمة قتل بشعة نفذتها بحق المرأة التي كانت تعمل لديها في المنزل، فيما تلقت  الجهات الأمنية في هذه الأثناء بلاغا عن حادثة قتل في الخالدية، وانتقلت إلى مسرح  الجريمة ورفعت الأدلة الجنائية البصمات ونقلت القتيلة إلى ثلاجة الموتى لإكمال  التحقيق، لا سيما أن المصادر ذهبت إلى أن هناك شبهة في تورط آخرين في تحريض الخادمة  على القتل.


وعن دوافع الخادمة لارتكاب جريمة القتل، تقول: تعرضت للضرب وعجزت  عن أخذ مستحقاتي المتأخرة، وأمام هذه الضغوط قررت الهرب فاصطدمت بصعوبة الخروج من  المنزل كون الباب مغلقا والنوافذ محكمة الإغلاق، فلم أجد حلا سوى التخلص من ربة  المنزل حال خروج ابنتها إلى العمل، بضربها وأخذ مفتاح الشقة لأتمكن من  الهرب.


وبحسب أقوالها، إن دافع القتل هو الانتقام من المرأة التي كانت تمارس  معها القسوة أثناء عملها في المنزل، حيث بدأت شرارة الغضب بعد أن منعتها من إعداد  وجبة لتناولها قبل الحادثة بيوم واحد، وكانت تغلق باب الشقة وتمنعها من الخروج خوفا  من لجوئها للهرب، بينما ابنتها الكبرى تحمل المفتاح الآخر للشقة وأثناء ذهابها إلى  عملها تغلق الباب من الخارج.

وأوضحت الجانية خلال التحقيق في قسم شرطة  المنصور أنها قررت الانتقام بعد أن أخذت المرأة المقتولة توقيعها على ورقة بيضاء ما  أثار غضبها، مبينة في محضر التحقيق أنها تعرضت للضرب والمعاملة القاسية من  كفيلتها.


وبينت مصادر أن القتيلة حاولت الاستغاثة بمن ينقذها من الموت،  فاتصلت بابنتها لكنها لم تجب على الهاتف، فاتصلت بالسائق الذي ينقل ابنتها، وأخبرته  بأنها ستموت بعد أن اعتدت عليها الخادمة بالضرب، فأبلغ السائق ابنتها التي عادت من  مقر عملها إلى المنزل على الفور لتجد أمها قد فارقت الحياة، فاستنجدت بالجيران  الذين أبلغوا الجهات الأمنية بالحادث. 


وقال جار القتيلة: «ربة المنزل كانت  ترغب في ترحيلها إلى بلدها، بينما كانت الخادمة تصر على البقاء للعمل في المملكة»،  موضحا أن الخادمة على كفالة إبنها الأكبر وتعمل مع الأسرة لمدة تجاوزت عاما وثلاثة  أشهر، مضيفا أنه في يوم الحادث تلقت زوجته اتصالا من ابنة القتيلة تطلب منها النزول  إليها، وبعد اكتشاف ما حدث، اتصلت بدوري على الجهات الأمنية وأبلغهتم عن  الحادث.


من جهته، أكد الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة العاصمة المقدسة الرائد عبد  المحسن الميمان أن الخادمة الإندونيسية حضرت إلى شرطة المنصور وعلى ملابسها آثار  دماء، وبالتحقيق معها اتضح قتلها مخدومتها، واعترفت بطعنها المجني عليها بسكين عدة  طعنات في العنق وضربها بساطور، مشيرا إلى أن ملف القضية حول إلى هيئة التحقيق  والادعاء العام دائرة الاعتداء على النفس. 

حقوق الإنسان


إلى  ذلك، يعلق الدكتور حسين الشريف رئيس فرع الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان في منطقة  مكة المكرمة قائلا: «ما حدث ردة فعل متوقعة من الخادمة نتيجة القسوة التي ادعت أنها  كانت تتعرض لها داخل المنزل، ونسعى في الجمعية إلى حفظ حقوق الكفيل ومكفوله وفقا  للدراسة التي أعدتها الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان التي نسعى إلى تطبيقها على أرض  الواقع بالتعاون مع الجهات ذات الاختصاص».


من منظور نفسي للجريمة، أوضحت  المختصة في الشؤون النفسية رانيا عبد العزيز أن التحليل المبدئي للجريمة لا يوحي  بمعاناة القاتلة من مرض نفسي، مرجحة أن العلاقة المتوترة بين الخادمة والقتيلة، قد  تكون دفعتها لارتكاب الجريمة، والشاهد على ذلك وجود دوافع جنائية قوية بتوافر أطراف  الجريمة كاملة، مؤكدة ألا علاقة للأمور النفسية بالجريمة والدوافع فيها اجتماعية،  خصوصا أن العلاقة متوترة بين الطرفين وأن هناك تخطيطا من قبل الجانية  للقتل.


من جانبه، أوضح الأخصائي الاجتماعي أستاذ الصحافة والإعلام في جامعة  أم القرى الدكتور خالد سابق أن الضغوطات النفسية والاجتماعية الواقعة على الخادمة  ولدت لديها نوعا من الانفجار النفسي، مشيرا إلى أن الإقدام على القتل عائد إلى ضعف  الوازع الديني وانعدام الثقافة، مشيرا إلى أن الشريعة الإسلامية تحث على المعاملة  الحسنة للعمال الذين يكفلهم الشخص، لأنهم (العمال) يعدون في موقف الضعف من لحظه  دخولهم وحتى خروجهم، كاشفا أن أحداث القتل والسرقة أو الهروب من الكفيل أثبتت  الدراسات أنها عائدة لسوء المعاملة وتأخير الحقوق المالية التي يبحث عنها العامل،  ولولاه لما ترك بلده. 


 :huh:  ردينا على الضغوط النفسيه على هالحاله كل الناس بتقتل بعضها لأننا كلنا نتعرض لضغوط نفسيه
في حياتنا اليوميه .. يعني نلغي عقولنا ونستسلم لوسوسة الشيطان !!
لوسلمنا انو السبب ضغوط نفسيه طيب وانو البشر تتفاوت قدراتهم على التحمل ..
وتختلف اساليبهم في ردات الفعل اوكي ليش ماحصل كل هالقتل وهالاجرام اللي بزياده الا في هالسنوات
يعني تقريبا من 3 الى 4 سنوات والاجرام زاايد في مجتمعنا 

السالفه تحتاج لدراسة من مختصين والوقوف على الاسباب وعلاجها  :weird:  كأني نسيت نفسي وطولت في الهدره
 :toung:  عذرا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على سائق اساء لضيوف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله


أسدلت الجهات الأمنية الأسبوع الماضي الستار على قضيه سائق أجرة في الـ 50 من عمره،  أدين باغتصاب خمس زائرات في الـ 40 والـ 50 من أعمارهن في المدينة المنورة قبل عام  ونصف، في تنفيذ الحكم الشرعي في قتله قصاصا. وتعود تفاصيل الجريمة، حينما كان  السائق يستدرج أثناء نقله لسيدات في مشاويرهن إلى خارج النطاق العمراني واغتصابهن  وسلب حليهن، عندما تطلب منه إحداهن إيصالها إلى سوق أو موقع تريده، فيغير مساره  بسبب جهلها بالمواقع، ما يوقعها ضحية له، وتكتشف أنها خارج العمران ثم يقوم بفعلته  ويتركها وحيدة تصارع أحزانها وفاجعتها، وبدأت فصول معرفة أوصافه، عندما يجد المارة  الضحية في حالتها السيئة، وإعادتها إلى مسكنها، تقدم بلاغ عن ماجرى لها، وتحدد  أوصاف الجاني وسيارته، إلى أن أجتمعت دلائل حوله، حيث تكرر ما قام به خمس مرات  وبنفس السيناريو. 

شرطة المدينة المنورة من جانبها شكلت فريقا من أفراد  البحث الجنائي مع فريق من شرطة العزيزية، وتمكن العقيد محمد ربيع الجهني مدير شرطة  العزيزية سابقا ومدير شرطة أحد حاليا، والمقدم مشعل بن ناهس المحمدي من إدارة البحث  والتحري الجنائي بوضع كمين والقبض على الجاني متلبسا أثناء ركوب سيدة لسيارته التي  كان يستخدمها في نقل ضحاياه على طريق قباء، والتي كادت أن تكون الضحية الخامسة،  ووجد في سيارته بطانية ومخدة وحبوب منشطة كان يستخدمها في عملياته.

وبعد  القبض عليه والتحقيق معه اعترف بجريمته وتم وتحويله إلى محكمة المدينة التي أصدرت بحقه الحكم الشرعي الذي يقضي بقطع عنقه جراء  جرائمه.


 :evil:  حسبي الله عليه المجرم اللي ماخاف الله ولا راعى حرمة وقداسة مدينة رسول الله
عقبال المسيئين الباقين ينالهم عقاب الله  :noworry:  اللي اسائو لزوار النبي في حضرته

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسلم ايديكي  ويعطيكي الف عافية * 

*ابنتي * 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*تعجبني  تعليقاتك على المواضيع* 

*وهي تعليقات  في  محلها * 

*وهذه  ميزة  اسجلها لكي* 

*مع كل تقدير  ومودة واحترام * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

واشنطن ترى أن لها الحق العمل في اليمن طالما تقدم  لها المساعدات



قالت وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية هيلاري كلينتون يوم أمس الخميس، إن الولايات المتحدة  واليمن يواجهان عدواً مشتركا، وتعهدت بتقديم مزيد من المساعدات إلى الحكومة  اليمنية.

وأضافت كلينتون خلال مؤتمر صحافي مشترك مع نظيرها اليمني أبو بكر  عبد الله القربي في واشنطن": إن جهود محاربة الإرهاب قد أعطت  نتائجها."

وشددت وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية على حق واشنطن في العمل مع صنعاء  لما تقدمه لها من مساعدات، قائلة بلهجة حاسمة غير مألوفة في مثل هذه المناسبات:  "نحن نتوقع ولنا الحق في العمل مع الحكومة اليمنية طالما نحن نقدم مساعدة لأننا  نريد أن يستفيد الشعب اليمني من هذه المساعدة"، حسب تعبيرها.

وكانت واشنطن  أعلنت عزمها على مضاعفة المساعدات التي قدمتها العام الماضي إلى اليمن والبالغة نحو  70 مليون دولار، وذكرت أنها تنوي توسيع التعاون العسكري والإستخباراتي مع اليمن  لمحاربة مايسمى الإرهاب. 

وأوضحت كلينتون أن "نجاح هذه الإستثمارات يتوقف  على قدرة اليمن على أخذ الخيارات الصعبة الضرورية من أجل تحسين حوكمته وإصلاح  اقتصاده وحماية حقوق الإنسان ومحاربة الفساد وتوفير مناخ أفضل للأعمال  والإستثمار".

من ناحيته، رد الوزير اليمني قائلاً إن "اليمن أطلق برامج  تنموية خلال الأعوام الثلاثة الماضية وأجرى إصلاحات جريئة"، مشيراً إلى أن "غياب  النتائج مرده إلى أن اليمن لا يملك الموارد الضرورية من أجل تطبيق هذه  الإصلاحات".

وأضاف القربي أن "مساعدة الولايات المتحدة سوف تساهم في تسهيل  الأمور" في اليمن.

وسيلتقي الوزيران الأربعاء في 27 شباط/فبراير في لندن  التي ستستضيف مؤتمراً حول اليمن في ذلك التاريخ.

 :bigsmile:  ماشاءالله وبكل وقاحه 
معذوره هالنحيسه  وبتتسهل امور امريكا اذا لقت مثل هالوزير 
بكرا تحيطنا الجيوش من كل جانب بسبب وبدون سبب
 وللي ساهموساعد واللحين نايم ويشخر اقوله تصحى على قنبله ان شاءالله تنام بعدها نومه ابديه في جهنم  :amuse:  صايره شريره وادعي
من الحره بقلبي والله
احم سامحونا بس يستاهلو هالنحيسين  :bigsmile:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك ياارب





> *ت**عجبني  تعليقاتك على المواضيع* 
> 
> *وهي تعليقات  في  محلها * 
> 
> *وهذه  ميزة  اسجلها لكي* 
> 
> *مع كل تقدير  ومودة واحترام * 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



تسلم باباتي  :hopemy: ماتتصور مدى سعاتي بعباراتك الغاليه
والله اتقلدها وسام واعتز فيها . .

تدوم لنا ياارب

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلميييييييين غناااااتي* 

*" شموووع "*

*الله يعطييك العااافية*

----------


## عنيده

يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .. 

لا اليوم قريت الاخباار متاخر بالليل .. 

مسامحه بس الامتحانات وما تسوي .. 

يعطيج العافيه خيتو .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم
 بذكرى استشهاد
 سيد شباب الجنه الحسن المجتبى
وربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
غلاتي 
تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ويعافيك

تسلمي لي ويدوم لي هالحضور

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنووود ..

يعافيك ياقلبي 

ياارب يوفقك في امتحاناتك وينولك مرادك

وتنالي افضل الدرجات

مووفقه بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

أجرنا وأجرك .. مأجوره إن شاءالله

تسلمي حبيبتي يعافيك ياارب ويوفقك

ويدوم لي هالحضور

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 10 و 23 دقيقه /مساء:

درجة الحراره / 18 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 82 %

سرعة الرياح / 1 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عبدالملك الحوثي يظهر في شريط بعد تقارير رسمية تحدثت  عن مقتله



نفى زعيم الحوثيين السيد عبد الملك الحوثي الجمعة الانباء التي بثتها الحكومة  اليمنية والقوات السعودية عن مقتله او اصابته خلال القتال الدائر شمالي  اليمن.

الحوثي الذي ظهر في شريط مصور اعتبر أن الهدف من هذه الادعاءات تبرير  المجازر بحق المدنيين.

وظهر زعيم الحوثيين على شريط فيديو بثه الجمعة موقع  الحوثيين على الانترنت لينفي انه قتل كما اعلنت السلطات اليمنية مرارا.

وقال  الحوثي في هذا الشريط: "نؤكد مجددا ان جهاز السلطة الاستخباراتي ومعلوماتها فاشلة  بعون الله وتوفيقه، لينضم هذا الجهاز الاستخباراتي الى قائمة الفاشلين في حربهم  وعدوانهم الظالمة على ابناء الشعب اليمني".

وظهر زعيم الحوثيين من دون اي  غطاء على الراس مرتديا سترة داكنة اللون فوق جلابية بيضاء وعلى خصره الجنبية او  الخنجر التقليدي اليمني.

وادلى بتصريحه المقتضب بهدوء وظهرت في الخلف قطعة  قماش داكنة اللون. ويصعب القول متى تم تصوير الشريط.

وقال بيان صادر عن  المكتب: "بعد إصرار أغلب وسائل الإعلام التي تواصلت بنا على ضرورة إظهار السيد/ عبد  الملك الحوثي في مقطع فيديو ليؤكد ما أوضحناه أكثر من مرة عن سلامة السيد وعدم  تعرضه لأي أذى، وبعد إلحاح شديد على عبد الملك وضرورة عرض المقطع لوسائل الإعلام  استجاب لنا من أجل ألا يبقى للمتحذلقين أي مجال للتشكيك، لنؤكد مجددا أن جهاز  السلطة الاستخباراتي ومعلوماتها فاشلة".

وكان مسؤول يمني قال في وقت سابق من  الأسبوع الجاري إن الحوثي اصيب اصابة خطيرة وانه اوكل الى قريب له القيادة في شمال  البلاد بدلا منه.


 :huh:  مادري ليش احساس عندي يقول انه يعاني من اصابه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الصليب الاحمر: المطلوب الان المساعدات الانسانية لا  العسكرية



اعتبر مسؤول في الصليب الاحمر ان المطلوب الان في هايتي المساعدات الانسانية  والعسكرية في اشارة الى ارسال الولايات المتحدة قواتها الى المناطق المنكوبة، مؤكد  ان عدم سيطرة الحكومة في بورت اوبرنس على الوضع الامن هو السبب في التدخل  الاميركي.

وقال مدير ادارة خدمات الكوارث في منظمة الصليب الاحمر الدولية  سيمون اكليشول في تصريح خاص لقناة العالم الاخبارية الخميس: ان تنسيق عمليات  الاغاثة صعب لكنه ليس مستحيلا، حيث جرى من قبل بين المنظمات العاملة في  هايتي.

واشار اكليشول الى عدم سيطرة المسؤولين في هايتي وعدم مقدرتها في  السيطرة على الامور بسبب حجم الدمار الهائل جراء الزلزال، معتبرا ان ذلك هو سبب  تدخل الولايات المتحدة والمنظمة الدولية من اجل تنسيق المساعدات.

واضاف  اكليشول: لكن المطلوب الان هو المساعدات الانسانية وليس العسكرية، فيما تقول واشنطن  ان مهمة جنودها انسانية وتستهدف اضفاء المزيد من الامن والاستقرار في البلاد، خاصة  في ظل ما جرى من عمليات سلب ونهب وعنف في العاصمة الهايتية.

واشار اكليشول  الى وجود حملة تبرعات عالمية لهايتي سواء من الدول او المنظمات او الامم المتحدة،  مشيرا الى ان العمل الان يجري لتحديد الاولويات.


امريكا تنتظر الحجه لتثبيت جيوشها والسيطره على العالم وكله بحجج واهيه
تقبل الحكومات وجودها لمصالح فرديه وترضخ الشعوب لحكوماتها وياويل اللي يتنفس بكلمه
في النهايه تنتهي المصلحه ويروح راعيها وتبقى امريكا وبلاويها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إصابات واعتقالات بالقرب من رام الله اثر تظاهرة ضد  جدار الفصل العنصري



تظاهر عشرات الفلسطينيين الجمعة احتجاجا على استمرار كيان الاحتلال الاسرائيلي في  اقامة المستوطنات وجدار الفصل العنصري بالضفة الغربية.

التظاهرة انطلقت بعد  الانتهاء من صلاة الجمعة في قرية النبي صالح بالقرب من مدينة رام الله حيث احتشد  المتظاهرون قرب إحدى المستوطنات، واشتبكوا مع جنود الاحتلال الذين أطلقوا النار  والغازات المسيلة للدموع. 

وأصيب عدد من المظاهرين، بالرصاص المطاطي  والعشرات بحالات اختناق، فيما اعتقلت قوات الاحتلال عدداً آخر من الشبان خلال قمعها  للمسيرة.

وذكر موقع "يديعوت احرنوت" بعد ظهر اليوم الجمعة، أنه تم اعتقال  ستة شبان فلسطينيين، إثر مواجهات اندلعت مع الجيش في قرية النبي صالح ، حيث جرت  التظاهرة التي شارك فيها أيضاً نشطاء من اليسار الاسرائيلي على أراضي القرية التي  استولى عليها المستوطنون من مستوطنة شيلو القريبة.

وقد اصيب بعض الشبان  الفلسطينيين جراء اطلاق الرصاص المطاطي ، كذلك اصيب العشرات بالاختناق بينهم اثنان  من نشطاء اليسار الإسرائيلي جراء الغاز المسيل للدموع .

واشارت المصادر الى  انه تم نقل أحد المصابين إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج بعد إصابته بالرصاص المطاطي  .

وفي حادث منفصل تظاهر نشطاء سلام دوليون احتجاجا على توسيع الاحتلال  للمستوطنات في حي الشيخ جراح بالقدس المحتلة.

وفي سياق متصل أجهضت قوات  الأمن المصرية المظاهرة التى دعت لها لجنة فك الحصار عن غزة بالجامع الأزهر اليوم  عقب أداء صلاة الجمعة، بعدما منعت قوات الأمن عددا من الشباب المشاركين من (حزب  العمل والمستقلين) الدخول الى المسجد للصلاة. 

واستقبلت قوات الأمن النشطاء  من أعضاء حزب العمل، أثناء دخولهم لمسجد الأزهر، حيث قالت لهم إنهم ممنوعون من  الدخول للتظاهر ويمكنهم التوجه لأداء الصلاة داخل مسجد الحسين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التهديد بالقتل والتقطيع لكاتبه سنيه رفضت ماجاء في حديث العريفي عن المرجع السيستاني


سمر المقرن
بعد مقالتها «العريفي والسيستاني.. الشق أوسع من الرقعة» واللتي تم نشرها قبل اسبوعين تقريبا

 على موقع صحيفة العرب القطريه وقد تم نشره أيضا ً في أحد مواقع القطيف الاخباريه

 لم يكتفي بعض المتشددين من انصار العريفي في كلا الموقعين بكلمات السباب والشتم

ونعت الكاتبه بأسوأ الكلمات بل وصل الأمر للكتابه لها على ايميلها الشخصي حيث صرحت بذلك

في مقاله جديده نُشرت لها في نفس الموقع الاخباري السابق الذكر وجاء في مقالتها :

لم يدُر في خلدي أبداً أن هناك من يدعو إلى القتل وإزهاق الأرواح سوى القاعدة  وأتباعها، إلا أن المفاجأة 
 
جاءت بعد مقالي الذي نشرته هنا قبل أسبوعين تحت  عنوان: «العريفي والسيستاني.. الشق أوسع من الرقعة»، عندما وصلتني رسالة على موقعي  الشخصي من أحد الأشخاص هذا نصها: «أقول يا سمر المقرن.. سيتم انتشالك وتقطيعك إربا  إربا يا وضيعة هل أنتِ كفؤ للتهجم على العريفي؟ أقول سيتم تقطيعك ورميك للكلاب يا  رافضية»، في الحقيقة لم يخفني هذا ولا غيره ممن تصلني منهم تهديدات وإن لم تكن قد  وصلت إلى حد القتل والتقطيع، فالحمد لله الذي وهبني قلباً قوياً لا يهاب هذا  وأمثاله من الجبناء الذين لا يستطيعون رد الحجة بالحجة، وليست لديهم القدرة على  استخدام العقل وتفنيد الحق من الباطل؛ لذا ليس بيدهم سوى (القتل) والإقصاء والنعت  بالرافضية، مع أني بينت في مقالي السابق أني سنية 100% وأنا ابنة مدينة شقراء  النجدية، وكما هو معلوم أن منطقة نجد لا يوجد فيها من ينتمي إلى الطائفة الشيعية،  وإن كنت لا أراها تهمة؛ لأننا جميعاً سنة وشيعة مسلمون، نؤمن بالله وبمحمد رسولاً  له،

إلا أني رغبت في مشاركة قرائي هذه الرسالة التي  أحتفظ بها لأضحك من قلبي على أصحاب هذه العقول، ولنفكر سوياً في خطورة هذا الفكر  الذي يجتاح المنطقة الخليجية والعربية، هذا الفكر الممسوخ الخطير الذي يرفع راية  الدمار والدماء على جبينه، وبالتالي نحن جميعاً نحمل على جبيننا العار أمام المجتمع  الدولي جراء تصرفات ذوي هذا الفكر.
هناك رسائل كثيرة تردني على موقعي الشخصي أو  على بريدي الإلكتروني، أضحك كثيراً وأنا أقرؤها، ولا أخفيكم أشعر بنشوة الانتصار  فأصحاب هذه الرسائل من بعض مريدي المدارس بكلية المعلمين، ومن بعض مريدي الدكتور  محمد العريفي ليس لديهم إلا السب والشتم والتهديد، تمنيت لو وصلتني رسالة واحدة فقط  فيها حجة تجعلني أتراجع عن موقفي، لكن ولله الحمد لم أجد إلا كلمات بذيئة ونابية  تزيدني إصراراً على المضي في هذا الطريق من أجل دحر الباطل وأن أكمل رسالتي  التنويرية في زحزحة قناعات بعض المغيبين التابعين دون تفكير،

هذه الرسالة الراسخة في قناعاتي أننا جميعاً أبناء  دين واحد وعلينا أن نقبل بعضنا ونتعايش على اختلافاتنا كما جاء في توصيات والدي  الحبيب خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز –أطال الله في عمره- لأن  الدين الإسلامي دين عظيم، وجاء من أجل هدف نبيل، ولا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن  يكون أصحاب الألفاظ النابية وأصحاب التهديد بالقتل والتقطيع هم من المتمسكين  بأركانه، بل هم مجرد أصوات نباحة ناهقة لا تعرف إلا التبعية، تماماً مثل الرجال  الآليين الذي نراهم في أفلام الكرتون، يتحركون آلياً تبعا للتعليمات دون أدني  تفكير، قاموا بتسليم عقولهم لمن يجيرها لصالحه ولصالح أهدافه ويتغنى لهم بالدين  الإسلامي، وهم مساكين لا يميزون، وليست لديهم القدرة على المعرفة والتمحيص.

أستكمل تفكيري بصوت مسموع معكم، فعبر سنوات الكتابة  في الصحافة والاختلاف مع كثير من التيارات وبعض الأفكار التي أراها ليست في صالحنا  ونقد بعض الهفوات والأخطاء، لم تصلني أية رسالة فيها تهديد واضح بالقتل والتقطيع،  بل كانت تصلني أحياناً رسائل من النوع البذيء، وبدوري أشكر أصحاب هذه الرسائل؛  لأنهم يزيدوني إصرارا على المضي في هذا النوع من الكتابة، من أجل تطهير الدين  الإسلامي من هذه النوعية، ومع ذلك، وعلى مدى تلك السنوات كما أسلفت لم أستلم رسالة  من هذا النوع، لذا أكتفي بما ذكرت وأترك لكم مهمة قراءتها لتدركوا بأنفسكم نوعية  التابعين، وغسل العقول إلى أين وصل بنا؟


الله يستر بس ولا يغتالوها  :huh:  مجرمين ويسووها 
اللحين هي في نظرهم كافره مثل مانعتها البعض في تعليقاتهم  :weird:  لااله الا الله هالمخلوقه كفرت بس علشان
عارضت واحد ينتمي لهم !!


تمت صياغة الخبر بقلمي .. شمعه

----------


## *راحيل*

*الْسَّلامٌ عَلَيٌكٌمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ الله وَبَرَكَاتٌهٌ*
*الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ*


*مرحبا شوشو ... مأجورين بذكرى وفاة كريم اهل البيت عليه السلام* 

*تسلمين خيو على المجهود و جمع الاخبار* 


*تسلمين ويعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رااحيل ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاااته

مراااحب ومليوون هلا 

أجرنا وأجرك حبيبتي مأجوره إن شاءالله

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك ياارب

يدووم لي هالحضور وتسلم لي هالطله

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*مأجورة خيووة بإستشهاد الامام الحسن عليه السلام*
*شموووع غنااتي* 
*اولا عفواا توني ارد ع الاخبار بس امس النعس طق فيني ونمت*
*ثانياً كل الشكر لجهوودكِ الراائعه*
*والله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاوي ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

أجرا وأجرك حبيبتي مأجوره إن شاءالله


يعافيك ويحفظك

يااعمري نووم العافيه ياارب

ولا انحرم من هالطله ابداا

----------

